# TORONTO MEMBERS: Upcoming presentation on anxiety disorders



## SA Dave (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.socialphobia.ca/events.html

*Anxiety Disorders Association of Canada*

*THE EVENT:*
PUBLIC PRESENTATION ON ANXIETY DISORDERS

*WHERE:*
METRO HALL
55 JOHN STREET, TORONTO
ROOM 308-309

*WHEN:*
SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 12, 2006 - 1:30-3:30pm

*HOW MUCH:*
ADMISSION IS FREE

*SPEAKER:* 
Speaker is Henny Westra PhD., Dept. of Psychology, York University Participants will learn more about Anxiety and how to make use of a range of effective treatments. Will also have a question and answer period.

*REGISTRATION:* 
Pre-registration is necessary, 
Space is limited 100 participants
Please register by phoning 416-298-2506 before January 31.

*DESCRIPTION:* 
This presentation is for us, for family and friends, whoever is interested in anxiety disorders. From Social Phobia, GAD, OCD, etc. If you can, please plan to attend. If there is a good attendance the Anxiety Disorders Association of Canada will try to help us more. We have to show them that we are enthused about the meeting and that we want more. So please attend if you can, or send a family member.

Dave


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanx Dave


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Would be nice if someone makes a video recording and upload somewhere.


----------



## SA Dave (Jan 5, 2006)

They did tape it, but for a documentary in the making. The event was a huge success, with about 100 people in attendance. The talk was rather long. There should have been a break. All in all, I'm glad I went.


----------

